# Who's better so far?



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I know these are "set up" pics but based on what you can see, which of these three bucks looks the best. A being Lonestar, in the first 3 pics. B being Rodeo in the 4th and sharing in the 5th, and C being River in the fifth and sixth. I will be re-evaluating them when they are weaned and I know it's not easy to tell at such a young age but I'd like some ideas of who is looking like my keeper.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Bump. Anyone? Plz


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are so young, it is hard to say. They all sure are cute!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Cant see past the adorableness to say.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Just got to throw this out there, the first one looks like he has either a question mark or an owl on his forehead haha......it's Monday, idk


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol yep that's Lonestars badge


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol really hard to tell!! I tentatively think River is the best.

Reasons ... better topline than Lonestar, more strength and solidity than Rodeo, and better depth of barrel than both.

But the others both have better rumps. There is so much still to change and shape up I really can't say anything with certainty!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I rank them
1. Lonestar
2. River
3. Rodeo

The top two are very close and could switch rank with age. But that is how I see them right now.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Cool! Thanks. I definitely need to keep the buck that has the best rump. That being included the wider eustucheon? Is it called that for a buck? But ya'll know what I mean. The area where an udder would be on a doe. My last buck had a narrow leg set and I need a buck to counteract that in kids.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

They are your babies right? Do you remember their grand dams? If so think about their udders and assembly back there. A lot of times characteristics throw back to grandparents.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

To young to really say whos better but they are all nice  BUT I am in love with that kid in the pink checkered sweater with the black face and white face stripes


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh I'm in love with the same doe TDG lol that's melody. She is one of the trips and she is a sweetheart.


----------

